# Gore Phantom 2.0 SO fits "blah", what's closer to Castelli?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Brought home a new Gore Phantom 2.0 SO based on rave reviews. I'm a medium Gore jacket at 5'10" (177), broad shoulders and 160 pounds. It fits well enough, but compared to the likes of Castelli Gabba (I know, not an apples to apples comparison) it fits like a bag in some areas. Probably good for two layers if need be. The convertible sleeves make it bunch up near the neck like, well, the hunchback of Notre Dame. Didn't see this is any of the umpteenth positive reviews.

For reference the Gabba fits near tailor-made! Am I destined to get a Castelli Espresso on closeout if I want a windproof front/really warm jacket with a race fit? Or is there another Gore jacket with Windstopper and race fit? *I don't fit Assos nor their price range or looks, sorry.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> It’s ideal for those shoulder-season days where full sleeves are too much, but a baselayer and jersey isn’t enough.


What? I don't understand most people I guess. How on earth would the bottom of sleeves of anything be too much if a baselayer and jersey isn't enough? Seriously? I wear long sleeves in the middle of summer, it cools me better than without them and protects against the sun, they do NOT overheat me or any human I know. Since when does wearing sleeves magically heat up your body?

I was just about to suggest an Assos piece, fitting what you need perfectly, but I'll move on. Buy the Castellii or whatever else you want. I think Gore cycling clothing is trash, I've tried tons of it.

www.assosfactoryoutlet.com


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My first cycling jacket was the Gore Phantom original and it fit like crap. Not sure what it is about Gore, but I was an XL in their pants and a medium jacket size, and the jacket fit was terrible when in the cycling position. 

Then I bought a Castelli Mortirolo and it fits like an absolute glove. I'm 5'11" and 200 lbs with fairly broad shoulders and I bought a Large. It's pretty much race fit, but I can wear an Under Armour Coldgear compression shirt under it if I need to be really warm. Windstopper front, fairly vented back and very warm. I can wear it down to the 40s with a light baselayer, 30s or below with a coldgear shirt. It's not Gabba material, but I'm not going riding when its raining and cold enough to wear a jacket.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

You might look at one of these https://www.pactimo.com/collections/mens-outerwear/Jackets

In my experience, their clothing fits great and is really well designed and well made


----------



## CTMike (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Phantom in a large. I'm 5'10 187. I found it tight in the shoulders at first but I enjoy it more now. It's nice to have an option on the sleeves. I wouldn't use it now at under 50 degrees but as a Spring/Fall shell it's pretty good. Give it some time with the shoulders and with a couple washings (no dryer) it should start to work.


----------

